# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Printing led lens

## ally99

Hi.I am trying to print a little (5mm dia) lens for a 5050 RGB diode.I want the light to disperse more on the sides than in the middle.I tried uploading the design to printing services, but the prices skyrocket to sums I am not willing to pay for such a tiny part.Is there anyone who can print transparent parts willing to print such a tiny part and send it to me for a more reasonable price?If it works I would probably need much more of them.Actually I don't even need it to be sent if it turns out to be bad

----------

